# Coon Hunting



## BIGBOYCATCHDOG (Apr 9, 2008)

Well ill start out by sayin im gettin out of hog hunting. I figure ill give coon huntin a try. And im lookin for a dog to buy. I want a bluetick but i aint famillar with hounds as i am hog dogs. Like the blood lines and all that. And what all do i need to coon hunt. Just give me information to help me.


----------



## Blue Iron (Apr 9, 2008)

Smart man, stick with the Blueticks.  I like Hammer,Jet and Spanky bloodlines. Seem to be intellient hounds with good speed and nice tree dogs.  I see your from Macon, I'm just over in Thomaston give me a call sometime and we'll get together and go.

Clyde Murphy 229-344-7308


----------



## Mwaldrop (Apr 9, 2008)

To coon hunt right you need time and alot of patience.and money to boot. its not cheap. if you want a dog just the way you want it i suggsest training one. that way it fits  your needs. If you want a dog that will hunt look to walkers. there is a reason they lead the breeds in every category. plus you have so many more options of proven bloodlines with walkers. blueticks are nice, they just wallow tracks and are to slow for me.


----------



## Blue Iron (Apr 9, 2008)

Mwaldrop said:


> To coon hunt right you need time and alot of patience.and money to boot. its not cheap. if you want a dog just the way you want it i suggsest training one. that way it fits  your needs. If you want a dog that will hunt look to walkers. there is a reason they lead the breeds in every category. plus you have so many more options of proven bloodlines with walkers. blueticks are nice, they just wallow tracks and are to slow for me.



LOL I hunt strictly Blueticks and don't have any problems with them standing on their head and being slow.  Got a 18 m/o male here I'll turn loose with anything you've got, and we'll see who's slow at the end of the night.  If we're going on old wives tales walkers are slick treeing idiots who run deer nearly every time you dump them.  Come on man, you can't stereotype a whole breed!


----------



## Mwaldrop (Apr 10, 2008)

i ran blue dogs for 2 yrs before i switched to walkers. alot of them are tree happy idiots and scatter-brained. Rat Attack dogs in particular. Next week i'm going to the ss with my 1 yr old grnite/pkc ch.i take the invite after that.  walkers start quicker, have better mouths, and hunt wider for the most part. there are super nice blue dogs, but they are few and far between compared to walkers. everybody has there own breed and stand behind them , if they didnt coon hunting would not be near as fun.

BIGBOY, sorry for takin over the thread, i would start out with something a lil older and see how much you want to get in. pleasure hunting and comp hunting make for two totally diff types of commitments. you have to buy: lights, waders, tracking systems, and have the property to hunt on. thats doubtible the hardest thing about coon hunting, atleast for me. good luck, if i can be of any help let me know


----------



## Blue Iron (Apr 10, 2008)

Mwaldrop said:


> i ran blue dogs for 2 yrs before i switched to walkers. alot of them are tree happy idiots and scatter-brained. Rat Attack dogs in particular. Next week i'm going to the ss with my 1 yr old grnite/pkc ch.i take the invite after that.  walkers start quicker, have better mouths, and hunt wider for the most part. there are super nice blue dogs, but they are few and far between compared to walkers. everybody has there own breed and stand behind them , if they didnt coon hunting would not be near as fun.
> 
> BIGBOY, sorry for takin over the thread, i would start out with something a lil older and see how much you want to get in. pleasure hunting and comp hunting make for two totally diff types of commitments. you have to buy: lights, waders, tracking systems, and have the property to hunt on. thats doubtible the hardest thing about coon hunting, atleast for me. good luck, if i can be of any help let me know




Good luck at the stakes! I'll agree with Drop thats its best to get an older hound to begin with.


----------



## carabrook (Apr 10, 2008)

You guys kills me, "mine is better than yours", lol. Anyways check out UKC forum and there are classified sections for all the different breeds, same at the AKC coonhound forum. As stated earlier you ill need a light, tracker, e collar, waders, some good heavy leads, probably a coon trap and places to hunt them. 

Good luck with finding a good dog, it's always fun at night, lol


----------



## catchandtiega (Apr 10, 2008)

Good Luck at the SUPER STAKES. I have found that great dogs in this area do not show as well up there and the great dogs from up there do not show as well here. Not sure if it is the climate ,the terrain, or just all that dang riding. Either way i'll be pulling for the home team. GOOD LUCK!!!!!!


----------



## bubbabuckslayer (Apr 10, 2008)

Mwaldrop said:


> To coon hunt right you need time and alot of patience.and money to boot. its not cheap. if you want a dog just the way you want it i suggsest training one. that way it fits  your needs. If you want a dog that will hunt look to walkers. there is a reason they lead the breeds in every category. plus you have so many more options of proven bloodlines with walkers. blueticks are nice, they just wallow tracks and are to slow for me.



walkers are to quick to run a smell,than a trail,to highstrung,and there bred to run everything,some came and killed some cats the other night in my yard..BLACK AND TANS are 1 way and the only way!


----------



## bubbabuckslayer (Apr 10, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> LOL I hunt strictly Blueticks and don't have any problems with them standing on their head and being slow.  Got a 18 m/o male here I'll turn loose with anything you've got, and we'll see who's slow at the end of the night.  If we're going on old wives tales walkers are slick treeing idiots who run deer nearly every time you dump them.  Come on man, you can't stereotype a whole breed!



preach it,do i need to get your soap box...?
blue ticks or black and tans..no questions


----------



## the buck hunter 1 (Apr 10, 2008)

stop hating on walkers ya'll come on now look at the records walkers are the way to go and you guys that have blue dogs well me too and redticks but i also hunt walkers they learn fast and are treedogs i got a walker for those of you hating on them here at the house whenever ya'll are ready by the end of the night you might hate him but you won't have anything negative to say about him


----------



## all ticked up (Apr 10, 2008)

i've got a litter on the way if ur interested in a pup and i guarantee them to run and tree before 1yr of age.


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts (Apr 10, 2008)

Walkers make it happen, english watch it happen, all while blueticks wonder what happened.  Bring that blue power to a pkc in south GA sometime and let's test it out.


----------



## Blue Iron (Apr 10, 2008)

I ain't ever hated on a walker, but don't ya'll hate on my Blue dogs either.  Good in all breeds, I just prefer walking to trees with coons in them.


----------



## Mwaldrop (Apr 10, 2008)

It takes time and an understanding of the BREEDS, traveling that far and the hounds living out of a dog box makes for a sluggish dog up there. hunting is totally diffeent up there. I've been beat by blue dogs, but never an english or black dog. I aint never even drew a B&T but once ,in a registered cast. he played in the water all night. 

Big Boy, American Cooner magizene may help, it has numbers and ads to breeders and pups for sale. and every thing you need and dont need to coon hunt. Also try www.prohound.com or UKCDOGS.com . just make sure you go hunt whatever you are interested in multiple times. try to get them on your property so you know how hard the dog is truly working ie: feeder buckets, cut loose coons, and give-me's


----------



## Mwaldrop (Apr 10, 2008)

gators, pkc has just about ruined coon hunting, they are cut throat and politics. The only reason i hunted them was to get CH in front of my dogs name and i think i have a legit chance of making the late rounds . In pkc it dont matter if you got plus points, circle or least minus, you win. that is crap. i would never want to know my dog done so bad he ended up -25 and still can win the cast and money. Breeders have moved the walker breed to fit the big money winning pkc dogs. PKC runs more hunters away each year than, they bring in. i see more breeders taking eng, blues and b&t that way. it's not good. I have a super hound, but it took me 20-30 different picks and countless hours lost to get it.


----------



## Blue Iron (Apr 10, 2008)

Mwaldrop said:


> gators, pkc has just about ruined coon hunting, they are cut throat and politics. The only reason i hunted them was to get CH in front of my dogs name and i think i have a legit chance of making the late rounds . In pkc it dont matter if you got plus points, circle or least minus, you win. that is crap. i would never want to know my dog done so bad he ended up -25 and still can win the cast and money. Breeders have moved the walker breed to fit the big money winning pkc dogs. PKC runs more hunters away each year than, they bring in. i see more breeders taking eng, blues and b&t that way. it's not good. I have a super hound, but it took me 20-30 different picks and countless hours lost to get it.



Good intelligent informative post.


----------



## hotrod (Apr 10, 2008)

if there were has many people hunting the other breeds as  there are hunting walkers it might be a different story. Its cool and you fit in if you hunt a walker.Me myself want to be different, and I hunt black n tans, dont care to hunt a feeder bucket and dont care if it takes another 10 mins to find the correct tree that has the coon in it. I ve seen at least one of each breed tree a coon though, what really only matters is can you stand to look at what your feeding!


----------



## Blue Iron (Apr 10, 2008)

hotrod said:


> if there were has many people hunting the other breeds as  there are hunting walkers it might be a different story. Its cool and you fit in if you hunt a walker.Me myself want to be different, and I hunt black n tans, dont care to hunt a feeder bucket and dont care if it takes another 10 mins to find the correct tree that has the coon in it. I ve seen at least one of each breed tree a coon though, what really only matters is can you stand to look at what your feeding!



Good post Rod


----------



## daisyduke (Apr 10, 2008)

i like walkers and black n tans


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts (Apr 10, 2008)

Mwaldrop said:


> gators, pkc has just about ruined coon hunting, they are cut throat and politics. The only reason i hunted them was to get CH in front of my dogs name and i think i have a legit chance of making the late rounds . In pkc it dont matter if you got plus points, circle or least minus, you win. that is crap. i would never want to know my dog done so bad he ended up -25 and still can win the cast and money. Breeders have moved the walker breed to fit the big money winning pkc dogs. PKC runs more hunters away each year than, they bring in. i see more breeders taking eng, blues and b&t that way. it's not good. I have a super hound, but it took me 20-30 different picks and countless hours lost to get it.




First of all, I would rather win legitimatly with 25- than to have someone plus a tree at the end of a hunt so that someone could win with plus points.  Don't tell me this dont happen.  I wont lie, my hunting partner and I do have two grand nite champions, both which are PKC silver champions...you'll find yourself hunting in any kind of hunt when you are bored.  On our way to accomplishing this "great feat" I have seen numerous slicks and spiders plussed and not minusing tree points when a dog is clearly running.  At least the good ol boys in PKC are willing to take minus like they do their plus.  It requires a heck of a lot more hunts and training to make a dog a silver chmp than a grand nite I have found.  Take a dog that cant tree a coon and see how much money you'll waste trying to win a cast in PKC...it wont happen.


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts (Apr 10, 2008)

catchandtiega said:


> Good Luck at the SUPER STAKES. I have found that great dogs in this area do not show as well up there and the great dogs from up there do not show as well here. Not sure if it is the climate ,the terrain, or just all that dang riding. Either way i'll be pulling for the home team. GOOD LUCK!!!!!!



So you are telling me that these dogs from the south didnt make the trip and upset quite a few folks:
-Hardwood Stylish Ann (Superstakes Champion Fall 03 Baxley, GA)
-Big Kahuna (Superstakes Champ Spring 04 Baxley, GA)
-Barbwire Bob (Semi-Finalist Spring 04 Tifton, GA)
-Lock Nut (2nd place Spring 03 Union Point, GA)
-Stylish Phret (Semi-Finalist Spring 06 Hazlehurst GA)
-Stylish Quzie (Semi-Finalist Spring 05 Glennwood, GA)
-Backwater Zed (Spring 07 Champ Americus, GA)

Just a few off the top of my head.


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts (Apr 10, 2008)

Mwaldrop said:


> i ran blue dogs for 2 yrs before i switched to walkers. alot of them are tree happy idiots and scatter-brained. Rat Attack dogs in particular.



I realize that you have switched to walkers and I am proud for you.  But just to clarify for those who are unsure of their ability here are a few "scatter-brained tree happy idiots" off of Rat Attack:
-Bad Habit
-Tequila Sunrise (Super Stakes Champion)
-Rat's Little Silk
-Magic Trick
-Lot Lizzard
-Tripple Creek Rat
-Traxx Attack (WORLD CHAMPION)
-Witch Doctor
-Death Wish (Super Stakes Champion)
-Mighty Mouse
-Raider Attack
-Elvis Attack
-Deep South Pack Rat (WORLD CHAMPION)
-Heart Attack (Super Stakes Champion)
-Hardwood Stylish Anne (Super Stakes Champion)


----------



## Mwaldrop (Apr 10, 2008)

Lots of super nice dogs come out from the south an dwin up there. i know that. theres many nights i been boxed out on casts an tree's have been scored on way to another. hints the cut-throat. Walkers are the superior breed. no question, but as far as rat dogs, he is the leading current reproducer, and 2nd historical, he has been dead for 1 yr only. he has 288 nite ch, 155 gr nite, 2429 pups. 18.24% percentage. i have no problem with rat dogs, its just another sackett jr. dog and thats were the idiots come from. had success with them and been beaten by marchant & deletre with there rat dogs.


----------



## Mwaldrop (Apr 10, 2008)

handlers make a big part of there success. team jc ellis, buzz lynch, john treadwell, tim ball, and others. You dont have to be a paid handler to do it, but to make it big in comp hunts like them, they have to be at every hunt and in the right handlers hand. many on your list were pushed by these people


----------



## BIGBOYCATCHDOG (Apr 10, 2008)

I appreciate all yalls information. But what kind of supplies would i need to get. And how would i go about training a dog. And what age to start it at.


----------



## honkee (Apr 10, 2008)

coon light, waders, leashes, tracking system(optional), and plenty on money haha


----------



## Mwaldrop (Apr 10, 2008)

you need a good light, i have a 21 volt cajun stinger pro. it blows alot of bulbs if you use it cold. I like bright eyes lights they will be my next light. I would recomend hip waders with some sort of snake proof. wick irolegs are what i have. wick no longer is in business. Tracking systems are a must if you wan to keep a dog. Innoteck, tracker, and quik-trac are all nice. wildlife makes a good one also. starting a pup depends on the breed and brain


----------



## bad mojo (Apr 10, 2008)

i ai,nt got so old i need a blue tick yet i like a dog i have to keep up with not 1 that has to catch up to me . but seriorusley  my son has black & TANS I HAVE WALKERS I HAVE HAD A REAL GOOD BLUE TICK A REDTICK AND A REDBONE I DONT CARE IF HES PURPLE WITH YELLOW SPOTS IF HE CAN GET ER DONE I PLEASURE AND COMP HUNT AND LIKE ALL HAVE LIKES AND DISLIKES BUT I LOVE TO HUNT AND ENJOY THE FELLOWSHIP AS FAR AS WHAT YOU NEED TO HUNT START SLOW AND WORK YOUR WAY UP  FOR  COON HUNTIN SUPPLIES CALL JOE EAST AT BAMA HUNTING SUPPLY TELL HIM HARRY SENT YOU HE CAN HOOK YOU UP WITH ALL YOU NEED AT A FAIR PRICE AND WONT TAKE ADVANTAGE OF YOU BECAUSE YOU ARE NEW TO THE SPORT


----------



## bad mojo (Apr 10, 2008)

P.s. Good Luck And Welcome To The World Of Coonhunting A Southern Tradation


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 10, 2008)

Mwaldrop said:


> Breeders have moved the walker breed to fit the big money winning pkc dogs. QUOTE]:Seems to me the walkers are winning every big hunt held! Not just the money hunts..Whens the last time another breed won the ukc world? This year AKC had a world hunt during dead of winter in the south...NO LEAVES!! Other breeds had been pushing for this for along time..Their plan was to get the slick treeing walkers OUT..Well,It didnt work  Still a walker won with plus points...


----------



## bad mojo (Apr 10, 2008)

You Tell Em Ga Dawg I,m To Mad  Lol


----------



## bad mojo (Apr 10, 2008)

Bigboy Come On Over And Hunt With Me Be Glad To Help Ya. I Live Off Of 49 Between Macon And Milledgeville Going Tomorrow Nite Here At My House Come On Down  Or Come  Anytime And We ,ll Hit The Woods. Also Its Best To Get A Started Dog Or A Older Coondog Thats Dead Broke. Then Worry About The Young Dogs Cause You Will Have A Pup Trainer. You Can Sometimes Start A Pup But He Needs A Little Help And Thats Where A Older Dog Comes In To Do  And Teach Them What You Cant. Ask Around 2 Many People Get Burnt By Dog Traders And So Called Coon Hunters With So Called Coon Dogs ,but Its Their Lie And They Can Tell It Anyway They Want To!


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 10, 2008)

The first thing I would check into getting would be..A tracking system...Its the #1 thing your gonna need...You can get buy without all the other high fangled stuff but have to have a tracker!!


----------



## bad mojo (Apr 10, 2008)

Amen!!!!! I Wouldnt Turn Mine Loose Without 1 He Mite Change Zip Codes 3 Times If He Dont Hit 1 Semi Hot But Ya Gotta Love Those Coldnose Dogs


----------



## 5 o'clock somewhere (Apr 10, 2008)

Just buy a redbone!


----------



## Mwaldrop (Apr 10, 2008)

i didnt say that the walker breed was totally off what it needed to be, the big winners and reproducers are walkers. the breed as a whole has changed since the 80's and people wanting fast get treed dogs have gotten what they want. try em all and try every breed, that swhen you'll find out what works best for YOU. As far as redbones, we had a redbone days qualifier at our local club a few years ago. sorriest breed of dogs i've ever seen


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 10, 2008)

Mwaldrop said:


> i didnt say that the walker breed was totally off what it needed to be, the big winners and reproducers are walkers. the breed as a whole has changed since the 80's and people wanting fast get treed dogs have gotten what they want. try em all and try every breed, that swhen you'll find out what works best for YOU. As far as redbones, we had a redbone days qualifier at our local club a few years ago. sorriest breed of dogs i've ever seen


 I know theres a few good reds out there somewhere...I just aint seen em yet!


----------



## Mwaldrop (Apr 10, 2008)

me and you both. billy coleman must have had the only 2 good ones.


----------



## 5 o'clock somewhere (Apr 11, 2008)

I agree a red dog is hard to find but I have hunted them all except for a Plott and I just like red dogs.


----------



## BBD (Apr 11, 2008)

*yep*

yall sound like a bunch of little girls.......it don't matter what color it is as long as the dang thing will show you the meat.....ALTHOUGH, i happen to be partial to them ol blue dogs...i have owned them all and they are all good when they are on, but i tell you what that gadawg aint got nothing in his kennels but a bunch of yard orniments....


----------



## carabrook (Apr 11, 2008)

Didn't this post start out with someone asking a reasonable question........................haven't seen very many reasonable responses..............just hunt em and have fun. To the originator if ya need more info or help just PM, lol and then you can avoid the color war of 2008 )))


----------



## the buck hunter 1 (Apr 11, 2008)

hey BBD what color are those dogs in your kennel  you kn ow your a walker man at heart you like to win to much to hunt anything else


----------



## BBD (Apr 11, 2008)

*Ok*

YEAH RIGHT KNOW I HAVE TO MANY AND NEED TO GET RID OF SOME....JUST HAD A LITTER OF PUPS TO OUT OF THAT FEMALE THAT I TOOK THAT NIGHT. I NEEDED TO GET ANOTHER BLUE DOG BUT I HAD TO SETTLE FOR SECOND BEST AND GET A WALKER....


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 11, 2008)

BBD said:


> yall sound like a bunch of little girls.......it don't matter what color it is as long as the dang thing will show you the meat.....ALTHOUGH, i happen to be partial to them ol blue dogs...i have owned them all and they are all good when they are on, but i tell you what that gadawg aint got nothing in his kennels but a bunch of yard orniments....


LOL!!!!!! Mine get hunted more in a week than yours does in 2 months Atleast my breed didnt just have the first breed RQE...Yes you read it right..The bluedogs got it somehow and had an all BLUE RQE I really wish a bluetick would win the REAL world hunt..That way they could cut out some of this nonsence like all blue rqe and their on world hunt.. I agree.hunt what color you want as long as you like it but the walker,bluedog bickering will go on and on...WALKER POWER


----------



## the buck hunter 1 (Apr 11, 2008)

GA DAWG said:


> LOL!!!!!! Mine get hunted more in a week than yours does in 2 months Atleast my breed didnt just have the first breed RQE...Yes you read it right..The bluedogs got it somehow and had an all BLUE RQE I really wish a bluetick would win the REAL world hunt..That way they could cut out some of this nonsence like all blue rqe and their on world hunt.. I agree.hunt what color you want as long as you like it but the walker,bluedog bickering will go on and on...WALKER POWER



tell em preach the truth


----------



## Blue Iron (Apr 11, 2008)

GA DAWG said:


> LOL!!!!!! Mine get hunted more in a week than yours does in 2 months Atleast my breed didnt just have the first breed RQE...Yes you read it right..The bluedogs got it somehow and had an all BLUE RQE I really wish a bluetick would win the REAL world hunt..That way they could cut out some of this nonsence like all blue rqe and their on world hunt.. I agree.hunt what color you want as long as you like it but the walker,bluedog bickering will go on and on...WALKER POWER



From what I've heard all breeds are going to have a breed specific RQE this year.


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 11, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> From what I've heard all breeds are going to have a breed specific RQE this year.



I bet they dont!


----------



## Blue Iron (Apr 11, 2008)

Who knows, I've heard they are though.  I'm not to hip on the All Blue RQE, but I can't control them folks who set it up.  I've got a male here when the time comes he'll go to a all breed RQE and hunt with everything.  He may not win, heck probably won't win, but I won't be embarressed.  Hunted ONF last night Dawg, treed 1 on the outside pretty quick and called it a night as I had to work today and you know how that "Last Drop" turns out LOL.


----------



## BBD (Apr 11, 2008)

blah blah blah.....all i am hearing...lets put some money in this....lol


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 11, 2008)

BBD said:


> blah blah blah.....all i am hearing...lets put some money in this....lol


PRO AM  Dawsonville GA june 14th....200 entry fee..Is that enough for ya?  Blue Iron..You aint wrong about those last drops..Last week we cut 4 times done good...Others say lets do it again.I said go ahead mines staying in truck lol...It went just as I expected we got home REAL late


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh yeah Clyde..We have a RQE up in blueridge next sat if you wanna come go to it..I recken I'll venture that way.If nothing more than to show one lol...Help a neighboring club out...Its steep and if I cant guide to some flatter land I aint huntin!!


----------



## Blue Iron (Apr 11, 2008)

Blue Ridge is a LONG ways from here, and Blue Ridge is mountains LOL.


----------



## barryl (Apr 11, 2008)

since you are just starting, buy a finished , solid dog. As far as listening to the wind blowing, I've been a lot of places in 30yrs. of hunting. It's all about numbers, the fellow from villa rica has been doing a lot of hunting to, if you have never saw a good English dog, you need to come to Newborn Ga. in the next few months. I figure you will see some good Eng. dogs!! Dont talk it walk it.


----------



## Brad McDaniel (Apr 15, 2008)

How have I missed this thread??? after sitting here for 10 min trying to decide what to type....... I think I'll just keep my mouth shut.


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 15, 2008)

Come on Brad tell us something lol....Its all in fun..


----------



## BIGBOYCATCHDOG (Apr 15, 2008)

Alright so is huntin coons with dogs illegal right know. Cause i know some people that are still huntin. I thought coons had a season unlike hogs.


----------



## Blue Iron (Apr 15, 2008)

It is legal to run your dogs and "hunt" but it is illegal to kill the coon.  But its legal to tree them and leave them.  Its called "training season" for the dogs.


----------



## carabrook (Apr 15, 2008)

careful on where you hunt, some of the WMA's are closed right now. Dont know about national forests but I do know the local wma is closed till mid summer, private land with permission or ownership is still ok as long as there is no shooting..................sometimes though for some reason when there are puppies in the woods those coons just jump down and commit suicide, dont know why but I have heard its caused by lead poisoning.............just what I heard


----------



## Blue Iron (Apr 15, 2008)

carabrook said:


> sometimes though for some reason when there are puppies in the woods those coons just jump down and commit suicide, dont know why but I have heard its caused by lead poisoning.............just what I heard



LOL


----------



## bad mojo (Apr 15, 2008)

i dont think i,d of told that


----------



## BBD (Apr 16, 2008)

carabrook said:


> sometimes though for some reason when there are puppies in the woods those coons just jump down and commit suicide, dont know why but I have heard its caused by lead poisoning.............just what I heard


OOOHHH, I'M GONNA CALL THE LAW ON YOU...


----------



## coontreeinhook (Apr 17, 2008)

any theories on a full moon hunt? Just wondering if my dog wasn't hunting like he should, or if a coon will just run later on a full moon night? Also, do yall do anything different as far a feeding your dogs on a day you are going to hunt?


----------



## carabrook (Apr 17, 2008)

Dont kow aout the full moon but I hve two feeders oiut with cameras on them and 90% of the movement for the past month up to yesterday when I checked them again has been well after midnight with the most in the 2-6 am range. Zero sightings before 10 pm


----------



## bad mojo (Apr 17, 2008)

hook ifeed in  the am snice i am huntin at nite i will work a dog on thursday nite just 1 or 2 turn outs and let him rest on friday if comp huntin on saturday  car    .... carabrook you must be huntin those old coons around 7 forks 12gamag and i went last nite 2 trees 2 coons back at the house at 11pm turned out at 9:30pm


----------



## thomas williams (Apr 17, 2008)

I always feed mine whenever we get back home.


----------



## Blue Iron (Apr 17, 2008)

On days I don't hunt I usally feed around 6-7PM, nights I hunt I feed when I get home.


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 17, 2008)

Yep..I feed mine around 3-5 each day except on days I hunt..I feed em when we get home..I've saw em get a twisted gut before and it can be fatal!!


----------



## Brad McDaniel (Apr 17, 2008)

On the full moon, just a wives tale. Coon movements are almost 100% totally random. Feeders can make them a little more predictable, but in 30 years I have not seen a consistent correlation to moon phase. On the feeding time, Ga Dawg is right, a twisted stomach is just about the worst way for a dog to die. Although they don't know for sure, a vet will tell you your best chance to avoid this is not to feed just before or just after hunting.


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 17, 2008)

The only thing I think a full moon will do is make a coon run harder in the winter time..Seems like you make more dens then.In the summer it aint as bad cause the leaves I guess...It was REAL bright last night and I could not even get my pup after one.Not even on feeders!!!!! So,I really have no clue about the moon lol.


----------



## coontreeinhook (Apr 17, 2008)

I really appreciate all of that advice. I need to get some trail cameras and buckets up. I just thought it was odd that both of my worst hunts so far with this dog have been full moon nights. I will definately wait to feed him next time. Thanks!


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 17, 2008)

I didnt know any land was left to hunt on in loganville..You must have to do like me and travel to hunt!!! Dern city slickers!!!!!!


----------



## coontreeinhook (Apr 17, 2008)

Well I would have to drive 45 minutes to the nearest competition hunt, but there is still a good bit of land to pleasure hunt. I live a good bit outside of Loganville, you can still find decent land to hunt on. Good Hope/Monroe area is not far at all for me. I cannot imagine your drive every night. Last time I went to Cumming, it was so grown up, I am surprsed you get away with having all of those dogs ( I assume you have several by reading your posts).


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm north of cumming..Only have a 15min drive to turn loose..I live on 200ac about the only sizable place left around here! Still all the hunting in forsyth county is gone!!!! I have to go to dawson...


----------

